
How NYC Tech Growth Is Outpacing Silicon Valley - tbkdoest
http://www.builtinnyc.com/2015/12/10/numbers-behind-new-york-techs-steady-growth
======
michaelpinto
Y Combinator should come to Brooklyn!

